# How to synch multiple iPads



## 10macs (Feb 14, 2004)

I am looking at using a dozen iPad in a municipal office in order to reduce our paper use. Minutes, agendas, bylaws and other documents will be put on the iPads. I already have one of the iPads configured with everything I need. iBooks handles the PDF's really well. Can anyone suggest the easiest and fastest way to get all of these documents onto the other iPads? Can I use iTunes to sync multiple iPads? Is there an app that will allow me to upload the documents to the other iPads? 

I have had my own iPad for many months now but need some help with trying to synch a dozen of them. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I can't seem to find much information on the web yet.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I would suggest Dropbox on a shared "Office" account. It's free. (install it on all login and password and your done, one upload and they all have it, and you can create separate folders and such)


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

To answer your question, you can use iTunes to synchronize multiple iPads, but it may be slow when you try to do so many at once. 

I like Elric's answer better.


----------



## cliph (Nov 27, 2007)

If you haven't read Fraser Speirs posts about setting up multiple iPads for a school environment you should


----------



## 10macs (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for that link cliph. I'm in the edu sector and can see the impending doom lurking with the few keener teachers wanting class sets of ipads or ipod touches. the rest of my tech colleges and I have been trying to figgure out management.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah great link! It's a new feed for my Google Reader


----------



## Kevin7 (Feb 27, 2011)

I had a similar issue (syncing a classroom set of iPads) and found the guys at Datamation Systems to be very helpful. They have a bunch of different products that might suit your needs: a secure sync and charge cart, a secure sync and charge cabinet, and also a more mobile device that syncs and charges iPads but does not store them or secure them from theft. All of these devices would allow you to easily charge the iPads and sync them to one computer. Go to www.iPadcart.info for more information. Hope this helps!


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

You can back up the iPad, and then restore it to all the others - you will end up with exact copies, email settings, and everything. I think there's a limit of approximately 200 restores per backup, so I think you'll be ok.


----------

